# Afordable intra partner egg donation in London



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Me and dw said that if our next fet fails then we might be looking at intra partner egg donation. We were told that in Ireland, where we now live is not possible because the law doesn’t allow double donation  
The advice was to go either in Spain or UK. 
My MIL lives in London so it will be so much easier to go there since the flights are cheaper and we have a place to stay.
I want to know if it costs more to do this than it would with a normal ivf cycle. We won’t be doing egg sharing. 
Any advice regarding the process will be highly appreciated x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Aley,

I'm going to send you a PM. I can put you in touch with a few people who've done in that way and can give you an insight into London clinics.

Herts x


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi!

Thanks for your message, pm back.


----------



## Eggybean (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi
Myself and dw have done intrapartner without egg share (due to severe endo) at two London clinics. Each cycle cost circa £10000 (ouch).
First clinic the bridge centre didn’t work out out for us and we decided to go elsewhere.
The Lister were, we believe, fantastic and experienced in this particular area of fertility treatment. They really listened to us and our history and as a consequence we are now 28weeks pregnant with some snow babies. Any further questions you have just ask.
Very best of luck.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I’m not sure where in Ireland you live Aley but thought I’d let you know about CRGW which is around 20 minutes from Cardiff airport. I know they do intrapartner egg sharing.  
BQ. xxp


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Eggybean, 10000?! My God, I was expecting a 5000-7000 max.
I looked at a few clinics and they have 3700-4000 per ivf cycle, I expect it to be more but still. 
Is that with the medication? 
We already have a few failed cycles so I don’t see how we can afford it if it doesn’t work in 1-2 goes.

Baking queen, we’re in the republic but we have family and friends in London hence the choice. Thanks anyway, we’ll look into it.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Think a cycle of DE at CARE is around £9k,its much cheaper abroad. The lister are supposed to be very good also. I was looking into doing embryo adoption at Serum if this cycle hadn't worked and at the time that time it was 3000 euro for 2 blasts


----------



## Eggybean (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Aley. 
The 10000 is our total after  absolutely everything pre tests sperm drugs etc. There were a few extras that we missed on the listers price list that may have pushed us over this amount but that was our not reading it properly not the clinic.
Is egg sharing an option for you guys? The Lister have a well used program that significantly cuts the price to about the same if not less than an IVF cycle. Might be worth a look into.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks. For us egg sharing is not an option. 
In my head I work things a bit differently, I know there are add ons but I can get my meds here way cheaper and I still have a bag full of drugs actually and then when it comes to extra like tests and scans, again, we will be doing some of that here.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

The only reason I suggested CRGW is that I’m sure it’s not as expensive as the prices that have been quoted here so it might be cheaper to go there and just fly back and for as I know there are flights to Ireland from Cardiff.
BQ. xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Presumably with 2 patients it's a bit more like doing a fresh and a FET as they'll need to treat you both. The meds vary - mine were 900 odd and the meds the other wife would take less than 100. I think it would make sense to go for one of the top clinics if you're coming to London. The prices might be a tiny bit more (but the same ballpark). However, you'll likely to get a lot of great blasts and more likely to succeed sooner.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks BQ, just had a look at crgw. It does look cheaper and flights are not to bad, might consider it.

Watermelon, I am not too concerned about the medication price, is just the ivf itself. It is an extra charge because they need to follow up the other girl lining and that requires scans&stuff.


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Exactly, they need to treat you both so it's more money. But if you use a great clinic, you're likely to only need to do one round of egg collection and just possibly spent more on a FET or two if the first embie doesn't take.

Clinics often manipulate 'success rates' that they present on their websites, e.g. positive pregnancy tests (CRGW seems to do that on their website) so it's best to look at the HFEA information ( https://www.hfea.gov.uk/choose-a-clinic/clinic-search/results/316/ ) as they do the same stats for every clinic so you can compare like for like. The national average is 27% by the way.

Some of the top clinics in London have 35-40% live birth rates per embryo transfer. It also seems that a lot of ladies find in those clinics that they suddenly have quite a few great blasts that they didn't have before with other clinics so the chances are better for subsequent FETs or having more children. Personally, I just feel that seems a better option financially. You might spend a grand more but your chances are that much greater that it's actually best value for money.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladies  

Can I please remind you that this is a public forum, and your posts can be read by anybody so please remember not to write anything too libellous    It is also a place for support & ideas. We are all different & will often have differing views but it is important to respect each other's opinions as just another option. I have modified some posts & subsequent issues will be moderated without further comment. 

Bundles
Site Management


----------

